# Newbury @ Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at Southern Motorhome Show, Newbury in Newbury, Berkshire starting 18/05/2017

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=906

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

rayc has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyrunner has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

brillopad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

alandsue has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

waspes has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## ICDSUN2 (Nov 16, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

ICDSUN2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

JollyJack has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## sweeny (Jan 6, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

sweeny has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## jennie (May 3, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

jennie has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## holeshole (Mar 20, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

holeshole has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Happyhippy (Jan 24, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

Happyhippy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

*New Attendee Added*

KeiththeBigUn has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## salfy (Feb 22, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

salfy has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

bognormike has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

sorry, booked this and found it's later than I thought! I could do it if it was the previous weekend, but we are not here the weekend of the 18th - 22nd! please cancel, sorry again!


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

RobMD has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Hi!

All paid up - will you please confirm me!


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

Sundial has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

Tricky2 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## Tricky2 (Feb 10, 2008)

Confirm I have paid for the tickets, arrive Thursday. Thanks


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Pre booking now closed for Newbury show


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I have now received the Marshall pack from Warners. As we are now a very small group of 18 we are lumped in with 'other clubs' so I do not know exactly where we will be located. I shall be on site from Wednesday and can be contacted on 07842472391. Ray


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The good news is that the number attending 18 is the same on MHF and Warners list.
Of course they are not the same when it comes to attendees:

MHF list has:
startburst 2 {John Bumfrey} but not on Warner list.
plinch {philip} have no other information so cannot check against Warner list.
Salfy {Sally Pitts} but not on Warner list. Not confirmed so assume not booked with Warner

Warner list has:
Field A8 MAF cannot see on MHF list.
Tudgay WX64GTY cannot see on MHF list.
Barker who I know is Music Boy {Glen} and is attending.

Any information on these discrepancies gratefully received.

Ray


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ray

piinch is Tudgay

No idea who Field is sorry


Jac


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Message from Ray at Newbury

I am at a damp Newbury. We are sharing a compound with the Autotrail club so if all fails follow their signs. The ground is currently firm but with only a single gateway it could deteriorate. The compound is by the far entrance to the show just before the barrier opposite the show homes square L5 on my map. If someone could repost this on the forum I would be grateful.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

Thank you Ray and Lesley for marshalling for this event......we had a great time. I am sure we had more than our fair share of the country's rainfall, though!

Hopefully everyone was able to leave without effort despite the soft ground.

Till the next time
Sundial T&J


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

Thank you Lesley and Ray and helpers for organising another great Newbury Rally.
It was good to meet up with everyone again.
See you soon.
Andrea & Bob


----------



## RobMD (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Lesley and Ray!
I did call over to say Bye! but you were inside and I didn't want to disturb you.
Weather put paid to it being a social weekend as not really suitable for sitting out - except for Sunday but a bit late then.
I think the weather gods have it in for Motorhome shows :-(


----------

